# Calling sequence with FoxPro



## mcdan08 (Jan 30, 2015)

I apologize if this has been covered already. What kind of call sequence do you use on your FoxPro. What I mean is, what do you open with, how long do you let it run. How long do you let it sit silent. What's the next call, etc.

A little background about my location. I am hunting in NW illinois. About 50 acres l-shaped. Crops surrounding the property, an open field in the middle, and some good ravines. Looking for a sequence for this time of year. Heading out Sunday. Never hunted the land before. Thank you in advance


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't run what you'd call a sequence of sounds. I'll generally open with a sound that has worked for me in the past on low volume and ramp it up slowly. I let it run for a minute and then go silent and watch for a few minutes. Then I'll run it again for maybe 2 minutes at most a little louder( always lower the volume at the end) and sit quiet. If a coyote hears it they know within feet of where it came from.

That's when I use an ecaller, I use hand calls 9 out of ten times usually. I may let the ecaller run on low 25 or so yards out. Everyone has an ecaller and they all sound about the same, they work, but I have better success with one of my hand calls, I feel you can put emotion into them and it feels good to use something I made myself.

Good luck.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am like youngdon, I mainly use hand calls. I feel with hand calls you can call to much, so I make a series of calls and then wait up to 10 mins then call again. When I do use an e-caller I also set it away and still start my first series with a hand call. I have the e-caller on low volume and by a decoy usually, this way their attention if they are coming in will be towards the e-caller and not me. Sequences seem to work for some but I feel you are better to have control over the sounds and option to change volume or sounds as needed from experience. I would say 90% of animals I call in are coming in from hearing the hand calls, but once they get close enough they hear the e-caller and come on in. Just my opinion, might not be worth 2 cents or it might be worth a million dollars , lol


----------



## mcdan08 (Jan 30, 2015)

I appreciate the responses! I can't figure out how to upload a picture, but I have the fox pro decoy. It is the jack rabbit with the bird decoy. Gives them more than one thing to look at but they are on the same rig. The jack is run vertically while the bird attaches to the vertical rod and runs horizontally. If that makes sense

Do you start out with female invitations this time of year or just straight to the distress? I have read some people will let the distress go for 5-10 minutes and only adjust the volume. It seems you both prefer to give breaks between calls which is what I have tried in the past. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This topic has no end. It all works. Running the call continuos works. Starting and stopping the caller works. Turning the volume up and down works. Running the same sound the entire stand works. Changing sounds works. Elaborate calling sequences work. I'm not prepared to say one way is any better than another.

However, if I am hunting with an e call. I will run a couple different sounds. First one for 5 min at low to medium volume. Second one for 5 min a little louder. Third one for 5 min working the volume up and down. Generally I put 30 seconds of silence between the 3 sounds. After the third sound. I scan for a few more minutes then I'm out. Stand length of about 20 min. This has been very successful for me with an e call. Later in the year I call less and stay longer. No proof that's working yet though. Just a theory I'm working on.

As far as what sounds I'm playing depends on what time of year it is, if I've called the area previously, how big the area I'm trying to call is, What my target animal is.

Hand calling I call like the fellas above. No need to be hyperventilated while trying to shoot. 30 second intervals on and off. I don't like to stay silent for too long (just ask my wife).

If I'm calling in the daylight I tend to make my stands a little longer.

If I'm feeling lazy I will sit in one place all morning watching travel routes. I will call softly once an hour (bulb squeaker or lip squeaks). If I'm watching where they like to travel I might catch a passer bye that I might be able to call a little closer. I run the squeaks on occasion just to help lure one I may not have seen. Sparingly I call though. I'm really sitting there waiting to lay eyes on a critter to call in. A reverse of the normal scenario.

More important that what sound or sequence or volume or anything related to sound..... Is where you hunt and where you setup. If your hunting the same 50 acres each weekend your shooting yourself in the foot. If the wind is blowing into the area you intend to call. Your set is likely over before you start.

There are a million things to think about. Sound is usually the last thing I think of.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

The main thing to remember is that a coyote's brain is not programmed to only respond to certain sequences or sounds. You have to pique their curiosity, whether it be there belly, breeding or territorial.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

mcdan08 said:


> I appreciate the responses! I can't figure out how to upload a picture, but I have the fox pro decoy. It is the jack rabbit with the bird decoy. Gives them more than one thing to look at but they are on the same rig. The jack is run vertically while the bird attaches to the vertical rod and runs horizontally. If that makes sense
> 
> Do you start out with female invitations this time of year or just straight to the distress? I have read some people will let the distress go for 5-10 minutes and only adjust the volume. It seems you both prefer to give breaks between calls which is what I have tried in the past. Thanks again for the help!


at the bottom of your post, click on the "more reply options". at the bottom of the expanded post screen click on "browse". select the photo you want to insert then click the " Attach This File" button. next click on "add to post" making sure your cursor is where you want the picture (although you can move the photo). then click "Add Reply" at the bottom of the page.


----------



## mcdan08 (Jan 30, 2015)

Great info! Thanks! I am an avid bow hunter. Wind direction is always my number 1 priority. This property has not been hunted in a while (what I was told). It also seems the yotes are pretty used to humans. The farmer told me they have been running real close to the house and sheds while he has been down there working. I almost went out yesterday, but for a number of reasons I did not make it. What do you consider low, medium, high volume. Is 5 on a fox pro low? 7-medium 10+ high? Thank you again. Any and all input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## mcdan08 (Jan 30, 2015)

Here is the decoy I have. Thanks 220swift!


----------



## mcdan08 (Jan 30, 2015)

Anyone in IL having any luck with a certain call this time of year? Hoping to get out this weekend and try my luck


----------

